# Modern Arnis & it's Future



## ace (Nov 8, 2004)

I have had the Plesure of Assisting in the  Teaching the Kids at
Horizon Martial Arts for the Last Month...

There are alot of Talented Kids there...
When I look at them I see the Future of Modern Arnis
Ad it's very Bright.

These Kids Are growing fast & there Skills are Growing
to.  Im glad to just be apart of what they are doing.

Im sure These are not the only Kids out There.
So I thought maybe The FMA Folks here would share some
story's about the Kids They Teach & were we all
See Them taking the ART.


----------



## sifu Adams (Nov 8, 2004)

Good to see the art carry on.  Ramy would be happy.  We still work on many of the moves the we learned during the Ramy Camps.  I use them to teach alot of our knive forms and weapon forms.  However I have not been to a camp in 3-4 years.  I just got out of them after Prof. Ramy Past away.


----------



## Cebu West (Nov 9, 2004)

Just the other day I was looking at a copy of Black Belt magazine and the ads for some of Professor's videos. The troubling thing was that they were listed under SPECIALITY and EXOTIC martial art forms. Not that BB mag is the last word on things, but that tells us that we are not in  the main stream of the martial arts. We need to do more to change this perspective of the Filipino arts. Teaching the kids is a big help in insuring the future of Modern Arnis. We are seen as the art within your art. We need to be seen more as a stand alone art. Maybe some of the kids will help make this happen. 

Good job Ace, hope to see you in Buffalo at the June Camp.

SAL


----------

